# Dumped oil painting 'worth $1m'



## Allegra (Oct 24, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Americas | Dumped oil painting 'worth $1m'



> *A painting stolen 20 years ago then found lying in a pile of rubbish on a New York City street could fetch up to $1m (£488,000) at auction next month.*
> 
> The 1970 painting Tres Personajes (Three People) by Mexican artist Rufino Tamayo was taken from a warehouse where the owners had placed it while moving.
> It was found by Elizabeth Gibson as she took her morning walk four years ago on Manhattan's Upper West Side. It is now being sold by the widow of the original owner.


----------



## Talysia (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow - it's amazing what you can find sometimes.  I wonder how it got there in the first place.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing story..... I must learn to look through those piles of rubbish at the tip, never know what you might find.  Mmmm think I'll pass, they smell.

Still like Talysia I wonder how it came to be there!


----------



## Mithridelle (Oct 26, 2007)

It is very much a mystery to me also.... do tell if you find out anythind else Allegra.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 25, 2007)

A little update on this one. Looks like it made the million after all.

BBC NEWS | World | Americas | Dumped oil painting fetches $1m


----------



## Allegra (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Tal! That's a happy ending for a lucky (and nice) painting. It could've been recycled!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Nov 25, 2007)

An amazing story! I wonder how many more like it there are in the world?


----------

